# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HXCMagma V1.0.0.1 More Stable Ver, Lot of more phones added.

## mohamed73

*HXCMagma V1.0.0.1 More Stable Ver, Lot of more phones added.*      [B] 
Whats new ?  *HxcMagma V1.0.0.1 is released 
Lot of models added 
Some Bugs Solved*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *now total model list is here:*    *AT&T A927*                                Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware      *AT&T Flight 2*                            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware      *AT&T G730A*                               Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T Galaxy Express *                     Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T Galaxy Note 2 *                      Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T Galaxy Note 4G *                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T Galaxy Note I717*                    Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T Galaxy Note LTE *                    Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T Galaxy S Captivate *                 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T Galaxy S Glide     *                 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T Galaxy S2 LTE     *                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   AT&T Galaxy S2 Skyrocket *                Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T Galaxy S3           *                Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Direct  Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google  Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei,pjWriteBackup     *AT&T Galaxy S3 Mini      *                Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware    *AT&T Galaxy S4          *                 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *AT&T Galaxy S4 Active   *                 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *AT&T Galaxy Tab 2 10.1  *                 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *AT&T Galaxy Tab 3      *                  Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *AT&T Galaxy Tab 7     *                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *AT&T Galaxy Tab 8.9   *                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *AT&T Gidim            *                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T I317             *                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware   *   AT&T I317M*                               Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T I337 *                               Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T I337M*                               Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T I437*                                Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T I497*                                Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   AT&T I537*                                Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T I717 *                               Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T I727 *                               Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T I727R*                               Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T I747 *                               Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Repair  Imei,pjWriteBackup     *AT&T I897  *                              Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T I927  *                              Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T I927R  *                             Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T I957   *                             Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T I987   *                             Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T S2      *                            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T SGH-I317   *                         Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware    *AT&T SGH-I337  *                          Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   AT&T SGH-I473  *                          Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   AT&T SGH-I497  *                          Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T SGH-I537  *                          Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T SGH-I717  *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T SGH-I747  *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove  Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Repair  Imei,pjWriteBackup     *AT&T SGH-I897  *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T SGH-I927  *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T SGH-I957  *                          Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   AT&T SGH-I987 *                           Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   AT&T SM-G730A  *                          Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   AT&T SM-T217A  *                          Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *AT&T T217A     *                          Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Docomo Galaxy S2*                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Docomo N033  *                            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Docomo SC-02C *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware   *   Docomo SC-04D *                           Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Rogers Galaxy S Captivate*                Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Rogers I896  *                            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Rogers SGH-I896  *                        Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung B5330   *                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung B5510   *                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung B6520   *                        Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock     *Samsung B7300   *                        Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock     *Samsung B7330  *                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock     *Samsung B7510 *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung C105S   *                         Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Corby Smartphone*                 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung G3815  *                          Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy*                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung Galaxy 3 *                        Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy 4 Mini DualSim *           Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy 550  *                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Ace  *                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser   *   Samsung Galaxy Ace 2  *                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Ace Hugo Boss  *           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung Galaxy Ace La Fleur *             Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser   *   Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus *                 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Ace VE   *                 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung Galaxy Apollo  *                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Beam   *                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware   *   Samsung Galaxy Chat     *                 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser   *   Samsung Galaxy Core Plus *                Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Europa   *                 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Express  *                 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Express 2 *                Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Fit    *                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung Galaxy Gio    *                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung Galaxy Grand *                    Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Grand Quattro   *          Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Lite   *                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Mega   *                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Mini   *                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung Galaxy Mini 2 *                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung Galaxy Naos   *                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Nexus  *                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Note   *                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Note 2 *                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Note 2 4G *                Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Note 3  *                  Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Note LTE *                 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Pocket  *                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser   *   Samsung Galaxy Portal  *                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Pro    *                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser   *   Samsung Galaxy S      *                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy S Advanced*                Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy S CN *                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy S Duos*                    Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung Galaxy S FEMME*                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy S Giorgio *******          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy S Plus*                    Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung Galaxy S2  *                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus*                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy S3  *                      Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Direct Unlock New,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,pjReadEFS,pjWriteEFS     *Samsung Galaxy S3 4G *                    Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini*                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy S4 4G *                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Direct Unlock New,Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei     *Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE*                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Direct Unlock New,Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei   *   Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini*                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Repair Imei,pjWriteBackup     *Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE*               Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Repair Imei,pjWriteBackup     *Samsung Galaxy S4 Zoom LTE*               Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy SL  *                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Spica *                    Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Suit *                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1*                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 3G*               Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung Galaxy Tab 7 *                    Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung Galaxy Tab 7 Wifi *               Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Teos*                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Trend *                    Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Trend Lite*                Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *Samsung Galaxy Txt *                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung Galaxy W *                        Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung Galaxy Xcover*                    Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung Galaxy Y *                        Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung Galaxy Y Duos *                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung Galaxy Y Pro *                    Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung Galaxy Young*                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser   *   Samsung I5500  *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I5503*                            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung I5700*                            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I5800*    Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *Samsung I5801 *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I6410 *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock     *Samsung I7500*                            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I8000*                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock     *Samsung I8150*                            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung I8160 *                           Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I8190 *                           Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I8530 *                           Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I8552 *                           Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I8700 *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock     *Samsung I8730  *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9000  *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9000B *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9000L *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9000M *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung I9000T*                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9001  *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9003  *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9008   *                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9010   *                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9020   *                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung I9020A *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9020T  *                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9023   *                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9032   *                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9070   *                         Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung I9080  *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9082*                            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9088   *                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9092 *                           Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung I9100 *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9100L*                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9100P*                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9103 *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9103B *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9103L *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9105   *                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9105P  *                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung I9192    *                        Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung I9195*                            Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei,pjWriteBackup     *Samsung I9200   *                         Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9205*                            Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9220   *                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9250    *                        Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware     *Samsung I9300    *                        Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Direct Unlock  New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,pjReadEFS,pjWriteEFS     *Samsung I9300T  *                         Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Direct Unlock  New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,pjReadEFS,pjWriteEFS     *Samsung I9305*                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung I9505   *                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Direct Unlock New,Set Factory Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei     *Samsung I9515   *                         Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei,pjWriteBackup     *Samsung N7000   *                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung N7100 *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung N7105   *                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung N8020 *                           Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung N900 *                            Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung N9005*                            Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung N900P*                            Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung N900T*                            Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung N900V*                            Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung Nexus S*                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung Note 2 4G *                       Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung Omnia 2*                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock     *Samsung Omnia 7 *                        Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock     *Samsung Omnia Lite*                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock   *   Samsung Omnia Pro *                      Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock   *   Samsung Omnia Pro 5*                     Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock     *Samsung P1000*                            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung P1000L*                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung P1000M*                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung P1000N *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung P1000T*                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung P1010 *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung P7500*                            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung P7501*                            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung S3  *                             Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Direct Unlock  New,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,pjReadEFS,pjWriteEFS   *   Samsung S3 Mini *                         Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung S4 Mini *                         Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei,pjWriteBackup     *Samsung S4 Mini LTE *                     Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Repair Imei,pjWriteBackup   *   Samsung S5300*                            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5360*                            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5363 *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5369 *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5570 *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5570B*                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5570I *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5570L *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5571 *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5578 *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser   *   Samsung S5660*                            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5660L *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5660M *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser   *   Samsung S5660V *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5670 *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser   *   Samsung S5670B*                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5670L*                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5690 *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5690I *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5690L *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5690M *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5690R *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5830  *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S5839  *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser   *   Samsung S5839i *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S6102  *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser   *   Samsung S6102B *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware,Permanent Root/Superuser     *Samsung S6310  *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung S6310L *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung S6310N *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung S6500 *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung S7390 *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung S7500 *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung S7560 *                           Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung S7562  *                          Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung S7710 *                           Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware,Repair Imei   *   Samsung SM-C105S  *                       Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung SM-G350 *                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware     *Samsung SM-G3500*                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   *   Samsung SM-G3502*                         Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware   
Best Regards
Rahul_Bhutan

----------


## mohamed73

*Samsung SM-G3815 *                       Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  *   Samsung SM-N900 *                        Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  *   Samsung XCover 2  *                      Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware,Repair Imei   * T-Mobile Galaxy Note 2* 
           Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware  * T-Mobile Galaxy S 4G* 
             Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware  * T-Mobile Galaxy S Blaze 4G* 
        Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile Galaxy S Fascinate 3G+* 
  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password,  Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile Galaxy S2* 
                Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile Galaxy S3* 
               Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware  * T-Mobile Galaxy S4* 
               Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware  * T-Mobile Galaxy Tab* 
              Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile Hercules* 
                 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile M919* 
                    Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile M919N* 
                    Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile SGH-M919* 
                 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile SGH-T769* 
                 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile SGH-T849* 
                 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile SGH-T889* 
                 Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile SGH-T959* 
                 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware * T-Mobile SGH-T959D* 
                 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile SGH-T959P* 
                Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware * T-Mobile SGH-T959V* 
                Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware  * T-Mobile SGH-T989* 
                Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile SGH-T999*  
               Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware  * T-Mobile T769* 
                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile T849* 
                   Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct  Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set  Factory Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile T889* 
                    Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock New,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile T959* 
                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile T959D* 
                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile T959P* 
                 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware * T-Mobile T959V* 
                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks:  Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile T989* 
                  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Remove  Locks: Pattern, Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory  Default,Write Firmware  * T-Mobile T999* 
                   Read Phone Info,Direct Unlock,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware  * T-Mobile Vibrant 4G* 
            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware  * T-Mobile Vibrant Plus* 
            Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Remove Locks: Pattern,  Password, Pin,Remove Google Account(s),Set Factory Default,Write  Firmware  * Vodafone V360 M1*  
               Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock 
Best Regards
Rahul_Bhutani

----------

